# Clamps for steel studs? What do you use?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm gonna start soon so what kind of clamps do you prefer?

Thanks!


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

c-clamp vise grips work good, this way it frees up your other hand


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

git-r-dun said:


> c-clamp vise grips work good, this way it frees up your other hand


 
:thumbup: A couple pairs of the small ones!!!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Crimp it, then screw

no need to screw it though


----------

